# Entocort



## a1000lies

*Entocort cause weight gain?*

I just started taking Entocort 3mg, 3x a day.  I was curious about side effects because I'm a little prone to anxiety attacks and I'm also trying to lose about 20 lbs in the next 2-3 months.  Anybody experience weight gain or anxiety with this drug?


----------



## tots

I have been on it for two months. No weight gain. I already take anti anxiety meds. They are a life saver for me!!

Lauren


----------



## Jennifer

No I haven't had an issue with either while on Entocort. It has far fewer side effects than Prednisone. Check out the forum wiki where it gives info about the drug and list of threads discussing it: http://www.crohnsforum.com/wiki/Entocort


----------



## a1000lies

Thanks a lot for the info guys!  As far as anxiety i seemed ok most of the day but at night I started getting really funky dreams and waking up every 1-2 hours, which was really weird.  Hopefully that tapers off..  How about alcohol is that a huge no-no on this stuff?  Have any of you had any on it before?  I really can't get a straight answer from pharmacists or any websites I've been looking at.  One will say yes, the other will say no.  I don't wanna have 2-3 beers one night and have some sorta episode from the meds.


----------



## Astra

I like Entocort, quite mild compared to Pred and goes straight to the source quickly, well for me anyway.
I've had alcohol with it, nowt happened to me, but everything in moderation, just don't get hammered!


----------



## Jennifer

My bottle just says to avoid grapefruit, doesn't say anything about booze.  When I was first on it I was about 17 years old and took it with Prednisone and Asacol and 6MP. I drank like a fish back then. Only difference was that I was able to drink people under the table. I think the Pred did that though as others mentioned having the same effect. I've never had any problems with Entocort and alcohol whether its a few or to get completely smashed.


----------



## Dobermonster

I took it for about 2 months, and mostly noticed dizziness, hot flashes, and sometimes confusion/memory trouble. Have an anxiety disorder anyways, so hard to tell about that, but it didn't seem any worse on Entocort. No weight gain.


----------



## a1000lies

So I've gone about a week on Entocort and I've been extremely anxious and not myself at all.  This totally sucks because I was hoping these meds were gonna be a godsend for me but I feel like complete shit.  I stopped using them today and I'm going to call my doctor on Monday unfortunately.  The feeling I get from these drugs reminds me of when I quit smoking but worse.  I'm constantly dizzy and have terrible nightmares and insomnia.  I guess I'm that unfortunate minority when it comes to this drug.


----------



## tots

That an anxious feeling went away after a few weeks. I 
just kept telling myself that feeling was the drug working 
to "erase" my Crohns!  It helped enough for me to keep 
Taking the drug.  Prednisone scares the life out of me. It put 
me into a depression for the longest time!! 

I hope things improve soon!


----------



## Miss Underestimated

I agree - the nerves will clear up after a little while. I had "the shakes" for a couple of weeks - almost like Parkinson's. I'd give it time - but only you can decide if it's too bad to put up with. Entocort is a good drug when it comes to getting IBD calmed down and under some kind of control. I was on it for about a year before I started Humira.


----------



## crohns sucks

*Heard it is the best kind*



a1000lies said:


> I just started taking Entocort 3mg, 3x a day.  I was curious about side effects because I'm a little prone to anxiety attacks and I'm also trying to lose about 20 lbs in the next 2-3 months.  Anybody experience weight gain or anxiety with this drug?


Heard it is the best of the steriods to take for Crohns.  Few side effects...especially eatting too much. My best friend's son is on it and she swears by it.


----------



## lisakuney

a1000lies said:


> So I've gone about a week on Entocort and I've been extremely anxious and not myself at all.  This totally sucks because I was hoping these meds were gonna be a godsend for me but I feel like complete shit.  I stopped using them today and I'm going to call my doctor on Monday unfortunately.  The feeling I get from these drugs reminds me of when I quit smoking but worse.  I'm constantly dizzy and have terrible nightmares and insomnia.  I guess I'm that unfortunate minority when it comes to this drug.


Me too. Had acne, anxiety/panic attacks, weight gain, mood swings/anger, insomnia, depression, etc.  I am scared to death of taking real prednisone, and hope I never need to do so.


----------



## kllyeve

I had weight gain, weird dreams and nightmares, constant feeling of anxiety, mood swings sooo bad but contiuned to take it as I beleived it would help.

I have had a HORRIBLE time coming off of it.  Terrible adrenal suppression, increased abdominal pain, extreme exhaustion, headaches, weight gain, worse moodiness, depression, memory problems.

I WILL NOT take another steroid medication as long as I live!!


----------



## SuzInVa

I've had quite a few side effects since starting 4 (5?) weeks ago.  Most have been mild, some have gone away, some have worsened, seems like I have something new every couple of days.  I had shakes and a feeling like I'd drunk about 15 pots of coffee (pretty much gone, took about 2 weeks to go away), I lost about 5 pounds the first week but that seems to have stabilized (bummer!), my appetite comes and goes (I'm either voraciously hungry or not hungry at all), my insomnia has gotten a lot worse, despite being on trazodone for the prior sleep issues, I'm a little cranky, I've had anxiety/depression issues for years and now I'm dealing with 2 chronic illnesses so it's hard to tell whether the entocort has made that worse or not, I'm having terrible hot flashes (though they seem to be getting a little better) and now I have a rash on my hip and the inside of my right arm.  

Mostly, though, the side effects (with the exception of the insomnia) are more annoying than anything else.  Some have gone away completely, or almost completely.  I'm not sure how well it's working but the side effects are liveable.  

Good luck to you


----------



## bushydougie

I have been


----------



## bushydougie

I have been on Entocort for 18 months and do not think I have had any side effects from it. The only problem I had was that it took a whole month to have any effect at all but once it started working it has been great. I have tried to come off it twice but my symptoms returned so my GI decided to keep me on it a bit longer term. I'm happy with that as I don't want to flare up again. 
Hope you all get some relief without the side effects soon!


----------



## JDTM

I had an initial bad reaction to budesonide (generic Entocort), or so I thought, anyways.  I had mood swings, anxiety, and so on.  Physical side effects, not so much.  That said, looking back now, I'm not sure if it was actually the drug that upset me, or simply my anxiety over my diagnosis taking over and slipping into depression.  Since my diagnosis 2 months ago, I took it for a week, freaked out and stopped... but then later took a very low dose (3mg vs. 9mg) and it didn't seem to upset me on a daily basis.  I was still depressed and anxious from time to time, but I wasn't convinced it was the drug anymore.  After starting a mild anti-anxiety/antidepressant medication a little over two weeks ago, I've been able to step up the medication in order to try it again.  I'm tolerating it fine thus far, and as of today I'm stepping back up to the full dose (9mg).

Anyways, I figured I'd share this just because you should know that you're not the only person that's experienced something like this!  However, I would agree that this is definitely the kinder, gentler alternative to Prednisone, and I haven't had any crazy physical side-effects.  Hopefully when I taper it won't be so bad.  Keep us updated on how you do.


----------



## tots

Benedrly to help you sleep. Works like a charm for me!

I hope the side affects calm down. Mine did. My problem is I am still not calming down enough so I will be switching to Remicade or Humira.

Good luck,

Lauren
:ysmile:


----------



## hetty

a1000lies said:


> I just started taking Entocort 3mg, 3x a day.  I was curious about side effects because I'm a little prone to anxiety attacks and I'm also trying to lose about 20 lbs in the next 2-3 months.  Anybody experience weight gain or anxiety with this drug?


I have been on budesonide (entocort) for 22 months - initially I had insomnia and it took a while to start working. Unfortunatly since starting the steroids I have put on 56 lbs, sometimes wake up with moon face, constant bloating, rashes and bad skin.  BUT it works and I now mostly have normal bowel movements.  Over the last 6 months I have been reducing the dose and have gone from 3mg 3  times a day to 3mg every other day - hoping that when I stop taking them completely I will lose the weight......
It is tough but if the medication works it is worth it!!! 
Lymphocytic Colitis since September 2010


----------



## hetty

a1000lies said:


> I just started taking Entocort 3mg, 3x a day.  I was curious about side effects because I'm a little prone to anxiety attacks and I'm also trying to lose about 20 lbs in the next 2-3 months.  Anybody experience weight gain or anxiety with this drug?


I have been on budesonide (entocort) for 22 months - initially I had insomnia and it took a while to start working. Unfortunatly since starting the steroids I have put on 56 lbs, sometimes wake up with moon face, constant bloating, rashes and bad skin.  BUT it works and I now mostly have normal bowel movements.  Over the last 6 months I have been reducing the dose and have gone from 3mg 3  times a day to 3mg every other day - hoping that when I stop taking them completely I will lose the weight......
It is tough but if the medication works it is worth it!!!  Hope all goes well for you



Lymphocytic Colitis since September 2010


----------



## hetty

I have been on budesonide (entocort) for 22 months - initially I had insomnia and it took a while to start working. Unfortunatly since starting the steroids I have put on 56 lbs, sometimes wake up with moon face, constant bloating, rashes and bad skin.  BUT it works and I now mostly have normal bowel movements.  Over the last 6 months I have been reducing the dose and have gone from 3mg 3  times a day to 3mg every other day - hoping that when I stop taking them completely I will lose the weight......
It is tough but if the medication works it is worth it!!!  Hope all goes well for you


----------



## MrsC

Ok what treatments are left after Entocort. I am allergic to prednisone, pentasa, and sulfa products have follow-up on the 24th want ideas to talk to doc about. Plz I am sick of the D, and pain when I eat.


----------



## JDTM

Mrs. C. -- you have PLENTY of options as far as other treatments.  Aside from diet changes, supplements, and alternative therapies, there are other medications out there that go beyond 5-ASAs (Pentasa, sulfasalazine, etc.) and corticosteroids (Entocort, prednisone, etc.).  Immunosuppresants are typically viewed as the next step up -- drugs like Imuram and 6-MP -- and many have found success with these sorts of treatments.  Biologics are the real heavy hitters; they seem scary to the uninitiated, but again, lots of people have had lots of success with these as well.  Remicade has been around for well over a decade; Humira and Cimzia are newer drugs that are becoming much more commonplace as Crohn's treatment.  Others (like myself) are on alternative medications, such as LDN.  

Talk to your doctor, check out the rest of the forum for information on treatments and alternative therapies, and go from there!  Feel free to keep asking questions, too -- there are a lot of very knowledgable members on this forum.  Best of luck!!


----------



## MrsC

Thanks JD I hav had Crohn's for 20 years and was in remission for 17 after surgery and watching my diet. But due to pain meds from a car accidentm I am back in a flare-up. My Gastro put me on Entocort but after 3 months sorry to say I am still having the Big D and pain when I eat.


----------



## MrsC

OK important ?? need answered, I am currently on Entocort and it is not working if anything I think and feel I am actually worse. I only have 4 days left of the prescription should I call for a refill or stop and wait till the 24th when I see my GI and hope to start new meds?


----------



## Jennifer

MrsC you should be able to contact your GI and let them know that it still isn't working. Entocort can take longer to work than Prednisone but you should have seen at least some improvement by now assuming you're on the right dose. What dose are you taking? My GI said that depending on the circumstances it can be taken higher than 9mg.

You may need something added to the Entocort to give it a chance to work (its a steroid similar to Prednisone that helps to reduce current inflammation but does nothing to prevent it). So for now you could refill the script as suggested by your GI and keep taking it until you guys get a chance to talk whether its in person or over the phone (I deal with my GI over the phone more often then not). 

Also where is your disease located? Entocort will not treat the lower section of the large bowel. 

If its something you'd consider, talk to your GI about other medications such as Humira and Remicade etc.


----------



## MrsC

I am on 3mg 3x a day. my inflammation is at my resection area. they took out my ascending colon and six feet of small intest. All my inflammation now is at the resection sight. Plus when GI did colonoscopy there was a area where they connected the 2 that was suppose to be double the size it was. He inserted a balloon to stretch that area and I am starting to think he irritated it more, than helped it.


----------

